
The Fall of the Meritocracy - barry-cotter
https://quadrant.org.au/magazine/2015/09/fall-meritocracy/?utm_content=buffera710f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer#_ftn8
======
PaulHoule
If you're so rich, why aren't you smart?

